

How to gain deep programming knowledge - cwebbdesign
http://blog.mediumequalsmessage.com/how-to-gain-deep-knowledge

======
billswift
Skill knowledge, such as programming or writing, takes time and practice.

Deep skill knowledge, the ability to work on hard problems, requires that you
practice working on hard problems.

Studying the underlying knowledge that supports skilled performance, in
programming that would be computer science, especially things like algorithms
and data structures, can speed things up, but the practice is essential.

------
cimi_
I find this article interesting in the context of the discussion about the
svbtle network. I think this proves all its critics right[1]. This article has
absolutely no essence to it.

[]1 <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4268832>

------
diego
Deep knowledge takes time and effort. There's nothing more to that post.

